# Cosmo at E-Vet, good thoughts needed, please



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Cosmo


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to precious Cosmo, my heart sank when I read this. Come on sweetie you've been doing so well, we love you x


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

You must be a wreck...I am so sorry.

Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Cosmo.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh the poor pup. Hope they resolve whatever it is. Good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, Cosmo! Get better soon.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Cosmo.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh no! I am sending many positive thoughts for Cosmo as well as you. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Is there any chance Cosmo walked thru a yard that had been professionally treated for weeds/fertilized? I had a dog become terribly ill from that. She nearly died. Apparently chemicals stuck to her feet and, as dogs will do, She licked her paws. Got very sick. Now I only allow my dogs on my lawn and when we walk we stay on the road only.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how awful! Sending many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Thinking of you and Cosmo. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers you way. You think he might have nibbled a poisonous plant or mushroom or maybe picked up a squashed toad or frog or something?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers.......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Cosmo...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

G-bear said:


> Is there any chance Cosmo walked thru a yard that had been professionally treated for weeds/fertilized? I had a dog become terribly ill from that. She nearly died. Apparently chemicals stuck to her feet and, as dogs will do, She licked her paws. Got very sick. Now I only allow my dogs on my lawn and when we walk we stay on the road only.


 I avoid chemically treated lawns whenever possible, however I'm sure there is that possibility because not everyone puts up warning signs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Panama Rob said:


> Thoughts and prayers you way. You think he might have nibbled a poisonous plant or mushroom or maybe picked up a squashed toad or frog or something?


 I thought of that, anything's possible. The doctor said most of the time they never find the cause.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The doctor called earlier and said Cosmo's temp and heart rate are back to normal so that gives me hope.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your baby, I am glad he is coming back to normal.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Encouraging news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

hoping for great news in the morning. a prayer has been said.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Husband just talked to the vet. Cosmo's vitals are still good, but he is still having trouble walking. They're giving him another dose of activated charcoal now. I know he was given at least one injection of methocarbamol earlier. That's a muscle relaxer, so that might explain at least part of his trouble walking. He was given that when he had back trouble last year and it made him pretty wobbly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for Cosmo, his medical team and you all. Hope the morning finds him feeling much better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you can have some sleep tonight. Cosmo is in good hands. Sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Only just reading about this now. I know how frightening these things can be. Hopefully Cosmo will continue to hold his own and be well enough to come home in the morning.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thoughts and everything crossed for Cosmo. Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for dear Cosmo, keeping everything crossed that he's a bit better this morning x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> Husband just talked to the vet. Cosmo's vitals are still good, but he is still having trouble walking. They're giving him another dose of activated charcoal now. I know he was given at least one injection of methocarbamol earlier. That's a muscle relaxer, so that might explain at least part of his trouble walking. He was given that when he had back trouble last year and it made him pretty wobbly.


Just saw this. I'm praying for Cosmo!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Scary not knowing what happened. All the best to Cosmo! Agnes


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Vet called. Cosmo doesn't seem to be in pain, but he still can't walk. They're talking about a possible referral for an MRI. I'm numb. I don't know how much more I want to put him through. He's tough, but I don't know how many more operations he can take. They got him up with support and he had a bowel movement. Now he's sleeping. We're going to see him in an hour. Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Pulling for Cosmo!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Just seeing this now. I'm so sorry. I hope they can figure out what's going on. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Praying for Cosmo and you! Hopefully, the MRI will let you know what is going on. A MRI is not invasive and only requires Cosmo to be knocked out while the procedure is being done. Maybe Cosmo will not need any kind of operation to cure what is happening.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Awwww, Cosmo! Many prayers coming your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Praying for you and your sweet boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for Cosmo..


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hoping they can work out how to help him soon.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## duffysmama (Mar 27, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your baby!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

We picked up Cosmo from the E-Vet and took him to a neurology/emergency center for evaluation. The neuro feels it is one of 4 things: stroke, brain tumor, inflammation or infection. They took x-rays which were clear, and an electrocardiogram which showed his heart is normal, so he can be sedated for an MRI. Whatever happens, he will stay there at least overnight, so we headed home before they started the MRI. The doctor will call us tonight with the results. I would like to thank everyone for their support, it helps, when I'm sitting here staring at four walls, to know there are people pulling for him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We have lit a candle for Cosmo, you must be so worried. Keeping you, your husband and of course precious Cosmo in our thoughts and prayers, his Uncle Barnaby will keep him safe x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> We have lit a candle for Cosmo, you must be so worried. Keeping you, your husband and of course precious Cosmo in our thoughts and prayers, his Uncle Barnaby will keep him safe x


 Thanks again, Swish! After I heard that, I lit a candle for him, too! I have to be careful with it though, my house is over a hundred years old and will go up in smoke if I'm not careful!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I heard back from the neuro vet. He said the MRI showed a few lesions consistent with stroke. There is an old one which leads him to believe he had a stroke in the past, and a new one, which makes him think what Cosmo is experiencing now is the result of a stroke. They are now doing a spinal tap to cover every base and make sure there is nothing infectious happening. He is now also concentrating on what has caused this latest stroke. Cosmo needs an abdominal ultrasound focusing in on the adrenal glands to check for any tumor, and a cardiac ultrasound to check on any abnormalities there. We will go back to Dr. Becker, who did his splenic ultrasound. He is one of a very few vets who are board certified in both internal and cardiac ultrasound. He's the tops, and I highly recommend him. He calls with results in the evenings and on the weekend. He will also move Heaven and Earth to get you any appt. you need with another surgeon or specialist. Cosmo will stay at the neuro center at least through to tomorrow afternoon, until it is assured he is stable, and then we will go from there. Hopefully, they will have the results of the spinal tap by then.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear. I hope this is something he can recover from!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you have a wonderful doctor for Cosmo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Cosmo and you! Hugs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just seeing this so sorry and worried I am praying for all of you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to Cosmo, you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodness it must be very stressful day for you. Sending hugs and prayers hope your sweet boy comes back home very soon.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Praying for your dear pup.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending you and Cosmo many many good thoughts. I am so sorry that you are going thru this.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

tikiandme said:


> I heard back from the neuro vet. He said the MRI showed a few lesions consistent with stroke. There is an old one which leads him to believe he had a stroke in the past, and a new one, which makes him think what Cosmo is experiencing now is the result of a stroke. They are now doing a spinal tap to cover every base and make sure there is nothing infectious happening. He is now also concentrating on what has caused this latest stroke. Cosmo needs an abdominal ultrasound focusing in on the adrenal glands to check for any tumor, and a cardiac ultrasound to check on any abnormalities there. We will go back to Dr. Becker, who did his splenic ultrasound. He is one of a very few vets who are board certified in both internal and cardiac ultrasound. He's the tops, and I highly recommend him. He calls with results in the evenings and on the weekend. He will also move Heaven and Earth to get you any appt. you need with another surgeon or specialist. Cosmo will stay at the neuro center at least through to tomorrow afternoon, until it is assured he is stable, and then we will go from there. Hopefully, they will have the results of the spinal tap by then.


Thanks so much for the continued updates, and I'm very much hoping Cosmo does well and this turns out to be something treatable. I may have missed it, but I'm wondering how old is Cosmo ?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this about Cosmo. Sorry the last couple of days have been so scary. I hope the other tests come out good. I will be thinking of you and Cosmo and hoping for the best outcome for him. I bet you can't wait to see him tomorrow. It is always so hard to be without them.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping for good results for Cosmo and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Continued good wishes for you and Cosmo. At least there is now a diagnosis and I've always thought it's better than not knowing.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Prayers and good wishes for Cosmo and his family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> I heard back from the neuro vet. He said the MRI showed a few lesions consistent with stroke. There is an old one which leads him to believe he had a stroke in the past, and a new one, which makes him think what Cosmo is experiencing now is the result of a stroke. They are now doing a spinal tap to cover every base and make sure there is nothing infectious happening. He is now also concentrating on what has caused this latest stroke. Cosmo needs an abdominal ultrasound focusing in on the adrenal glands to check for any tumor, and a cardiac ultrasound to check on any abnormalities there. We will go back to Dr. Becker, who did his splenic ultrasound. He is one of a very few vets who are board certified in both internal and cardiac ultrasound. He's the tops, and I highly recommend him. He calls with results in the evenings and on the weekend. He will also move Heaven and Earth to get you any appt. you need with another surgeon or specialist. Cosmo will stay at the neuro center at least through to tomorrow afternoon, until it is assured he is stable, and then we will go from there. Hopefully, they will have the results of the spinal tap by then.


Praying for Cosmo and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the stroke. I hope he can be treated. How is his mobility at this point? Are his back legs working better?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> So sorry to hear about the stroke. I hope he can be treated. How is his mobility at this point? Are his back legs working better?


 He could move his legs, but couldn't stand without assistance when we left yesterday. He's having balance issues. He can lift his head and is very alert, just can't stand without assistance. He did look much better than earlier yesterday at the e-vet. I'm still waiting for a call this morning from the neuro vet. I know they have emergency cases, like Cosmo, coming in at all hours so I'm trying to be patient. From the literature I read, most of the time there is good improvement within 7 to 10 days, depending on what damage has occurred. Thanks for asking bout him. Someone else earlier in this thread asked his age. He's 9yrs 9mo.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so hoping he's going to do great....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending more prayers and positive thoughts to you and precious Cosmo, I've been thinking of you both all day x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Neuro Vet called earlier. He said Cosmo has had more than one stroke in the past. This morning he had a short period of abnormal rapid heart beat, and that's being evaluated by a cardiologist. He seems more alert now, and was able to stand and take a drink of water. The results of the spinal tap aren't in yet, but vet said Cosmo's prognosis is fair to good. It looks like he is improving, but we still need to find out what is causing this if at all possible. We will transfer him to Oakland Veterinary Referral for ultrasounds when we get the word. Hopefully he will continue to improve. I want to give him a every chance to recover as long as it looks promising for him.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Prayers for Cosmo and you..........


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sending prayers for your Cosmo. Keep up the fight, sweetie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Cosmo...


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Thinking of you guys and sending along healing prayers....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Sending more positive thoughts for sweet Cosmo.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking of you and Cosmo.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad he is showing improvement and promise for recovery!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Only seeing this tonight. What a scare but happy to hear Cosmo is showing improvement already. Sounds like Cosmo's doctors are getting to the root cause of the problem which is good. Sending prayers for sweet Cosmo to rally.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The spinal tap was clear. If that had shown encephalitis or some other inflammation or infection, it would have been easier to treat. No such luck. The biopsy from his splenectomy in Jan. showed the splenic infarction was caused by blood clots., so the Neuro vet believes Cosmo's strokes have also been caused by blood clots. First thing in the morning we are taking him to Oakland Vet. Referral for ultrasounds. They had no appts open for the next two weeks, but we are dropping him off in the morning and they promised to fit him in sometime during the day. I might be repeating myself, but they want to especially check for an adrenal tumor or heart problem. The Neuro also said Cosmo's autoimmune thyroiditis might be a contributing factor, but we have to wait for him to be more stable before we can get an accurate reading of his thyroid levels and adjust his medication accordingly. The Neuro had him up and walking pretty well yesterday. He said he tried today, but Cosmo didn't cooperate. He said he didn't think it was because he couldn't do it, but more because he was being stubborn. Sounds like my boy...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your stubborn boy, I have one too.
Sending more good vibes and prayers I know it is very hard on you not having your baby with you. Hope you get some answer soon with good outcome.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates. I'm glad he is doing better - a little stubbornness is a good sign! I am continuing to send positive thoughts. Is he home with you now, or still at the vet's?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The stubborn old ones are the best, aren't they? So glad to hear Cosmos is doing better. Keeping you both in my thoughts


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> The spinal tap was clear. If that had shown encephalitis or some other inflammation or infection, it would have been easier to treat. No such luck. The biopsy from his splenectomy in Jan. showed the splenic infarction was caused by blood clots., so the Neuro vet believes Cosmo's strokes have also been caused by blood clots. First thing in the morning we are taking him to Oakland Vet. Referral for ultrasounds. They had no appts open for the next two weeks, but we are dropping him off in the morning and they promised to fit him in sometime during the day. I might be repeating myself, but they want to especially check for an adrenal tumor or heart problem. The Neuro also said Cosmo's autoimmune thyroiditis might be a contributing factor, but we have to wait for him to be more stable before we can get an accurate reading of his thyroid levels and adjust his medication accordingly. The Neuro had him up and walking pretty well yesterday. He said he tried today, but Cosmo didn't cooperate. He said he didn't think it was because he couldn't do it, but more because he was being stubborn. Sounds like my boy...


Thanks for the update on Cosmo. Praying for him and you!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots more positive thoughts and prayers to our precious Junior Senior Cosmo, sounds just like his stubborn Uncle Barnaby, it definitely runs in the family!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

We got to the internal specialist, Dr. Becker, at 8am and we just got home at about 9pm. We had to wait until they had time to fit all of his testing in. The good news is the ultrasounds were clear, heart clear, adrenals clear, no tumors found anywhere. Still don't know the reason for the clots. They took more blood for testing for TBDs and checking clotting factors, etc. We left with him in a Help'm Up Harness. He refused to walk for the techs, but he got right up and walked out with us. We just guided him in the harness. I'd say that he's doing pretty well since he had to be taken by gurney into the e-vet and also into the neuro vet the day before yesterday. When we left the neuro vet to take him to the internist this morning, he walked out with his harness on. There's blood in his urine tonight, so we have to take him back to the internist in the morning (an hour ride) to check for a bladder infection. Hopefully the other testing they did will give us some answers on why he's throwing clots. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad he could come home and sorry you do not have answers yet. Sending hugs and prayers, hope Cosmo's puzzling case comes to solution soon and he is back to normal. Hugs to sweet Cosmo and you and take care of yourself.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm glad Cosmo is home with you. I hope you get some answers; it's sounds like great vets are working on him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear Cosmo got to go home with you tonight. Being around the people he loves and who love him will be healing for him


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad that he is home with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad he's home with you - and that's good news all those tests came up clean. I know it doesn't help with answers about the clots, but at least there are no tumours. I hope he will be feeling better now that he is home and that you get some answers soon.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

We took Coz back to the internist this morning. He thinks what looks like blood in his urine is actually a by product of muscle breakdown (don't remember the name) that is a similar color. They took a sterile urine sample and more blood work for testing. Dr. said the clotting factors were normal. The CK levels were, in layman's terms, crazy high. He thinks the problem may be immune mediated, but still no answers as to what is causing the clotting. So Cosmo was put on baby aspirin and Plavix, and we were sent home to wait for more answers. If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. The good news is he's walking very well unassisted. While he was napping, I went into the kitchen to open a can of ID for him. Suddenly he was standing next to me. My husband freaked out because he was supposed to be watching him, but the sneaky guy got past him. He certainly does love his dinner!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Cosmo is doing better. I see you are in Michigan-what part of the state? We are in Royal Oak.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

ahhh.....sweet cosmo....duke, charlie and i are pulling for you  Love this latest update.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> I'm so glad Cosmo is doing better. I see you are in Michigan-what part of the state? We are in Royal Oak.


 We're in Grosse Ile (Downriver rats)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah. I haven't been there in years. We used to go there to visit my mom's cousin. My mom was a Lincoln Park native.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, at least Cosmo feels better! Food seems to be the great motivator to most Goldens. The rest of his story is starting to sound like a medical mystery tour. Hoping Cosmo continues to improve.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

tikiandme said:


> We took Coz back to the internist this morning. He thinks what looks like blood in his urine is actually a by product of muscle breakdown (don't remember the name) that is a similar color. They took a sterile urine sample and more blood work for testing. Dr. said the clotting factors were normal. The CK levels were, in layman's terms, crazy high. He thinks the problem may be immune mediated, but still no answers as to what is causing the clotting. So Cosmo was put on baby aspirin and Plavix, and we were sent home to wait for more answers. If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. The good news is he's walking very well unassisted. While he was napping, I went into the kitchen to open a can of ID for him. Suddenly he was standing next to me. My husband freaked out because he was supposed to be watching him, but the sneaky guy got past him. He certainly does love his dinner!


I think the term you are looking for is "myoglobinuria", which is myoglobin (muscle protein) in the urine. It can make the urine look dark/rusty, like blood; and some urine tests don't differentiate between myoglobin (muscle protein) and hemoglobin (red blood cell oxygen carrying protein).

Hemoglobin and Myoglobin in Urine in Dogs | petMD

Myoglobin in Dog Urine - Myoglobinuria in Dogs, Myoglobinuria in Puppies | Pet Blogs, Pet Health Care Advice, Symptoms | Pet Care Tips, Info

Medscape: Medscape Access


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There is nothing better in time like this than having a dog who is in love with food. Thriving for food is the best sign of him feeling better. Sending hugs and prayers for Cosmo and his family.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Chronic DIC, IMT comes to mind, but the normal platelet and clotting results rule that out.

Von Willebrand (common in Goldens, linked to hypothyroidism in dogs)? 

I'm trying to remember all of the diagnoses for abnormal clotting with normal platelets, PT and PTT results. I'll add more if I think of any.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Just been catching up on the forum so sorry your beautiful Cosmo has been having such a bad time. Hope he continues to recover and you solve the mystery of why he is throwing clots.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so relieved to hear that he's doing better, but sorry you still don't have any answers. Food is good, that made me smile!. Sending you all lots more hugs, positive thoughts and prayers. We love you Cosmo x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Chronic DIC, IMT comes to mind, but the normal platelet and clotting results rule that out.
> 
> Von Willebrand (common in Goldens, linked to hypothyroidism in dogs)?
> 
> I'm trying to remember all of the diagnoses for abnormal clotting with normal platelets, PT and PTT results. I'll add more if I think of any.


 Thanks for the feedback. I didn't think at the time to request copies of the blood work, I just wanted to get him home, but I just remembered, the day before yesterday the internist did mention a very slight anemia. IMHA matches some of his symptoms, but he isn't weak, at least not at the moment. No signs of bleeding anywhere, I even looked through his fur for signs of DIC or bruising but I don't see anything. He's already had his spleen out, so maybe that's a good thing in this case. He did have a temp of 105 when we got him to the E-vet, so that may have contributed to the symptoms of muscle breakdown, he also gets really tense when he has car rides. I guess I just have to wait for the rest of the test results, but I hate to wait. I always want concrete answers and quick action, I'm not a patient person when it comes to this type of thing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is Cosmo today?, hope he's still improving. The waiting is awful, hope you get the results back soon. Hugs to all, and a special treat for gorgeous Cosmo x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> How is Cosmo today?, hope he's still improving. The waiting is awful, hope you get the results back soon. Hugs to all, and a special treat for gorgeous Cosmo x


 As I mentioned, we're still waiting for results from the additional blood work. His urine started looking a more normal color, instead of dark tinged, since yesterday around noon. (Hooray for normal colored pee!) The Neuro said he's no longer allowed to have metronidazole because of a possibility of toxicity from long term use. (So far so good, but he has been on a low dose for two years.) He walks very well with no help. He's also eating "like he's goin' to the chair" as we used to say in The States! He is on baby aspirin and Plavix to discourage any more clotting. My husband cooked up a ton of chicken and rice to add to his canned ID. Cosmo is in gastronomic heaven! Thanks again.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear Cosmo is doing better! This is wonderful news


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Cosmo is happy about eating...always a good sign. My Ruby gets very nervous at the vets. One of her blood tests came back abnormal and my vet said it could be because of stress. We use this as a baseline normal and my vet has offered to come to house for blood draw if numbers ever change. Just wondering if Cosmo doesn't like car rides could it effect any of the results. I hope you are able to get some answers from last blood work.:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a great update! Eating well is definitely a positive sign.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> .... Cosmo is in gastronomic heaven! Thanks again.


Hooray for a positive report. Sending good thoughts your way. Keep strong Cosmo!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

SandyK said:


> Glad Cosmo is happy about eating...always a good sign. My Ruby gets very nervous at the vets. One of her blood tests came back abnormal and my vet said it could be because of stress. We use this as a baseline normal and my vet has offered to come to house for blood draw if numbers ever change. Just wondering if Cosmo doesn't like car rides could it effect any of the results. I hope you are able to get some answers from last blood work.:crossfing


 He hates even short car rides and visiting the reg vet. He's been absolutely stressed out by the last long week of transport, emergency treatment, gurney rides, blood tests, MRI, spinal tap, gait evaluation, etc. at the Neuro and then transport to OVRS for ultrasounds and blood draws, then home, then back to OVRS the next morning for more blood draws, and then back home. They want to draw blood for a thyroid panel, but he needs to try to recoup a bit first so the results will be more reliable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for Cosmo, you must all be exhausted. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor Cosmo, so glad he's feeling better but all these diagnostics must be exhausting for all of you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe your regular vet would be willing to come to your house for a blood draw after a few days to settle. Sometimes they charge a little more for a house call, but might be worth it.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo's internal specialist, Dr. Becker, called with the results of the urinalysis. It's a UTI. (Dark tinged urine had been thought to be from myoglobin (muscle breakdown) but is a urinary infection.) I think this a much better outcome! He will be on amoxicillin to treat. Nothing else new to report. He is walking pretty normally, though slow and easy. Dr. Becker said to have him take it easy. Thanks, everyone, so much! So far, so good!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*



tikiandme said:


> Cosmo's internal specialist, Dr. Becker, called with the results of the urinalysis. It's a UTI. (Dark tinged urine had been thought to be from myoglobin (muscle breakdown) but is a urinary infection.) I think this a much better outcome! He will be on amoxicillin to treat. Nothing else new to report. He is walking pretty normally, though slow and easy. Dr. Becker said to have him take it easy. Thanks, everyone, so much! So far, so good!


So Happy for the great update!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

wonderful............


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

:banana::banana::banana:


Lots of bananas for Cosmo, I'm so pleased you know what it is, I hope he recovers well. We were all so worried about him, please give a special cuddle from me. I hope you all can relax, what a stressful time for you all. x


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> Lots of bananas for Cosmo, I'm so pleased you know what it is, I hope he recovers well. We were all so worried about him, please give a special cuddle from me. I hope you all can relax, what a stressful time for you all. x
> ...


 Cosmo says, "Thanks for the bananas, Auntie Swishy!" The urinary infection is an easier thing to treat than the alternative problem would have been. We still don't know why he is having the clots, though. Sometimes the cause is never known. I am hoping a cause can be found so they can treat it to eliminate the possibility of another stoke. So we are taking things day by day. He seems to be getting better day by day. Dr. Moore (Neuro) said his prognosis is fair to guarded for a brain stem infarction. Some animals recover neurologic function while others do not. Recovery can take weeks to months and may be incomplete. He already is so much better, I'm hoping he's one of the lucky ones.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's wonderful news! I'm so glad he continues to do well. Praying for a full and speedy recovery for Cosmo!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never been so glad to hear a dog has a UTI in my life! I hope his recovery continues uneventfully.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I've never been so glad to hear a dog has a UTI in my life! I hope his recovery continues uneventfully.


 I agree! Who would ever have thought a urinary infection would be happy news and deserve dancing bananas! We'll take it and deal.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So happy Cosmo is improving - prayers continue for sweet Cosmo!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checked in to see how Cosmo is doing. I am glad to hear he continues to do better! He is such a lucky boy to have you for his "mom"


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is great news!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Brilliant news. Glad it is something easy to treat.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a great outcome! Hope it clears up sooner than later!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! I am so, so sorry I missed this thread! Due to work commitments last week I didn't get chance to check the forum at all. What a worry you have had with your beautiful boy, you must all be exhausted. So glad to hear that things are looking up for him and that he's feeling much better now. Give him the biggest cuddle ever from me and the boys!

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not on here much anymore, but stopped in today and saw this thread. How scary for you, I'm glad he seems to be improving.
My neighbors dog had what is called a fibrocartilaginous embolism. She was outside and suddenly had no control over her hind end. She was basically paralyzed from the waist back. They took her to the ER vet and had no results for almost a week. On the day they were planning to PTS the vet called to say she moved a foot. Over the next several weeks she slowly regained most of her control. She always had 1 leg that was weaker than the other but she had a pretty remarkable recovery. That was several years ago and she's still doing pretty good. I'm not sure if this is what you are dealing with?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to read the update for Cosmo. I agree that it is kinda funny to be happy for a UTI.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm not on here much anymore, but stopped in today and saw this thread. How scary for you, I'm glad he seems to be improving.
> My neighbors dog had what is called a fibrocartilaginous embolism. She was outside and suddenly had no control over her hind end. She was basically paralyzed from the waist back. They took her to the ER vet and had no results for almost a week. On the day they were planning to PTS the vet called to say she moved a foot. Over the next several weeks she slowly regained most of her control. She always had 1 leg that was weaker than the other but she had a pretty remarkable recovery. That was several years ago and she's still doing pretty good. I'm not sure if this is what you are dealing with?


 Your neighbor's dog had what is basically a spinal stroke. A piece of the fibrous disc between the vertebrae breaks off and causes a blockage of a blood vessel to the spine. Cosmo had a brain stem infarction (stroke) where a blood clot caused the blockage in the brain. His MRI shows he has had (2 or 3? not sure) similar strokes in the past. His splenic infarction was also caused by clots, which leads his specialists to believe that he has some condition, not yet determined, that causes the blood to abnormally clot. He has put on low dose children's aspirin and Plavix to discourage clotting.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Oh my! I am so, so sorry I missed this thread! Due to work commitments last week I didn't get chance to check the forum at all. What a worry you have had with your beautiful boy, you must all be exhausted. So glad to hear that things are looking up for him and that he's feeling much better now. Give him the biggest cuddle ever from me and the boys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


 Cosmo sends cuddles right back at you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and see how Cosmo is doing. Hoping you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just wanted to stop by and see how Cosmo is doing. Hoping you all have a great weekend!


Thanks for asking. Cosmo is holding his own. He takes everything in stride. I, not so much............


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just wanted to stop by and see how Cosmo is doing. Hoping you all have a great weekend!


 I meant to add I hope you are having a really good weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say hi to you and Cosmo  Hope he's doing well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just a short update. Took in a free catch urine sample from Cosmo to the specialist to screen for Cushing's and it was negative. So, at least he doesn't have Cushing's. Still trying to figure out what is causing him to throw clots...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update! I am so glad to hear that Cosmo doesn't have Cushings! How has he been doing this week? Have been thinking of you both and hope you are holding up ok and that Cosmo is continuing to improve.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo seems to have recovered from the stroke well, except he still tires easily, probably because of the anemia. He's walking normally, which I'm very happy about. I'm supposed to take him back to the Neuro for a recheck, but I want to let him recoup a little longer first. The hour ride really stresses him out.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continued good thoughts for Cosmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Continuing to think positive thoughts for Cosmo and you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Cosmo is doing better, lots of hugs, prayers and positive thoughts flying over to you both x


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

So glad he is walking better and improving hope he makes a full recovery.Sending hugs.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cosmo is a trooper - glad to hear he's improving. Positive thoughts and prayers that he continues to do do well.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checking in on Cosmo. Hope all is well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He's doing okay. Still tires easily, though. I have to remind myself that he was in critical shape when we got him to the E-Vet, with hyperthermia and high heart rate, plus the brain infarctions, possible liver and skeletal muscle infarcts. I'm lucky he is doing so well. Hopefully the non-regenerative anemia will resolve, and he'll start perking up. Tomorrow I'm supposed to hear from the Internist about when he has to come back in for evaluation. Hopefully we can see the Neuro the same day, since it's an hour's drive to either place, and Coz is an anxious rider.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of your lovely boy and hope he continues to improve, give him gentle hugs from us


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad to see he's better than before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thinking of you and Cosmo.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just checking in on you and Cosmo and hope that all is well?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by to check up on Cosmo, hoping he's doing OK. Please pass on a big hug from me!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Sending hugs and kisses to Cosmo!!00


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for checking on my boy. I took him to his reg. vet on Mon. for blood work and a cystocentesis to be analyzed by his internist. This way he didn't have to make the hour ride. Haven't heard back from anyone yet. Coz is still doing okay, tires more quickly than normal, but he was pretty peppy this morning. So basically we're no closer to knowing what is causing the embolisms than we were a month ago. It's making me crazy. I want to know now. About fifty percent of the time they never find the cause. Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant. I really appreciate it. I'll update with more info when I get it. Hopefully this thread might help someone else down the road.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say Hi and hope Cosmo is doing well, big hugs sent x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to say Hi and hope Cosmo is doing well, big hugs sent x


 Hi Swish, thanks for checking on your nephew. He sends the biggest hug possible back to his Aunt Swishy! He's about the same. Still sleeping a lot, but otherwise he's happy to take short walks and visit with his friends. His blood work from early June looked pretty good, but a few things point to the idea that the stroke/strokes may have damaged his kidneys. I don't know if it is permanent or not. We are taking him back to the internist in a couple of weeks for more blood work to see where things stand. He isn't showing any symptoms of kidney problems now. If there was some damage, it probably wouldn't show up right away. So right now, considering what he went through, he's doing pretty well. They still can't figure out why his blood is still clotting too much, so he still has to take meds for that. Sorry I haven't checked in on you lately. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad to know Cosmo is doing well and you're able to manage the clotting problem with medication. Praying for continued improvement for your sweet boy.


----------



## bhalward (Jun 28, 2016)

You and Cosmo are in my prayers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> Hi Swish, thanks for checking on your nephew. He sends the biggest hug possible back to his Aunt Swishy! He's about the same. Still sleeping a lot, but otherwise he's happy to take short walks and visit with his friends. His blood work from early June looked pretty good, but a few things point to the idea that the stroke/strokes may have damaged his kidneys. I don't know if it is permanent or not. We are taking him back to the internist in a couple of weeks for more blood work to see where things stand. He isn't showing any symptoms of kidney problems now. If there was some damage, it probably wouldn't show up right away. So right now, considering what he went through, he's doing pretty well. They still can't figure out why his blood is still clotting too much, so he still has to take meds for that. Sorry I haven't checked in on you lately. I hope you're doing well.


Keeping you and Cosmo in my prayers!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to know, too, that Cosmo is doing well! Hope he has a good summer.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to see how my nephew is doing. Hope you're all OK, loved that you mentioned DCI Barnaby in the human chat thread it made me smile:smile2:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to see how my nephew is doing. Hope you're all OK, loved that you mentioned DCI Barnaby in the human chat thread it made me smile:smile2:


 Midsomer Murders is one of our favorite shows. When Cosmo was a young puppy he would sleep on the floor next to my husband's chair. The minute the show's title music started, he would awaken and pop up, wagging his tail and smiling. He would wag his tail very hard (Swishywagga like) and give my husband kisses. He still does this every time the show comes on. Meeting and falling in love with your Barnaby made watching it that much more special. I guess Baby Cosmo had ESP.......You nephew is still doing pretty well, thanks for asking. The biggest speed bump we've had lately is another ear infection, but it's clearing up. I'm going to take him to the specialist in about 2 weeks for a check up and blood work to see how he's doing. Tomorrow is his birthday! It's going to be his tenth "Cupcakes for Cosmo Day"! I hope you have a great weekend, Swishy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so sweet they have a special connection. I'm so glad he's doing well apart from the ear infection, Barnaby used to get them, I hope it clears up soon. 

Happy 10th Birthday gorgeous Cosmo I hope you and your family have a wonderful time celebrating, we love you very much sweet boy xxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for his birthday card. Cosmo sends big hugs.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Swishywagga. I love that video and have just sent it to my sister in Australia for her severely handicapped son's 28th birthday. Their little dog looks just like the last one singing the rap at the end!!
Tikiandme Happy birthday Cosmo. Hope he is feeling well now.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for Cosmo


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Cosmo!!! I hope you enjoyed your cupcakes!!:smile2:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy belated 10th birthday beautiful Cosmo! Did he have a special day?  Hope that he's continuing to do well and Sammy sends him special golden hugs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Happy belated 10th birthday beautiful Cosmo! Did he have a special day?  Hope that he's continuing to do well and Sammy sends him special golden hugs.


 Hi Hollie! Cosmo had fun on his birthday. Vanilla cupcakes and lots of toys. The party went on for almost a week (have to finish off those cupcakes, don't you know). Thanks for checking on him. I hope you and your family have had a good summer, sorry I haven't checked on Sammy and The Boys as much as I should. Cosmo and I send big hugs to you, Sammy and Company!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checking up on Cosmo, and making sure you have filled his prescription for Cheese and Crackers and Ice-cream, hoping our Nephew is doing well x:wink2:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just checking up on Cosmo, and making sure you have filled his prescription for Cheese and Crackers and Ice-cream, hoping our Nephew is doing well x:wink2:


 Hi Swishy, thanks for checking on my boy. He's doing well. He always loves to hear from his Auntie! He did get his cheese and crackers, and his ice cream has been put in the freezer. I forgot his prescription for bananas, so I had to go back to the grocery to get that filled. He shares a banana with his dad every morning (a good way to hide his thyroid pill). I hope you had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Stopping in to wish you and Cosmo a beautiful day!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Stopping in to wish you and Cosmo a beautiful day!


 Thank you, Karen! I hope you are having a great day as well. It's been so hot and incredibly muggy here lately. But today it is finally cool and nice. Cosmo is able to spend more time outside and he is really enjoying the lovely weather. He sends a big hug to his Aunt Karen!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Swishy, thanks for checking on my boy. He's doing well. He always loves to hear from his Auntie! He did get his cheese and crackers, and his ice cream has been put in the freezer. I forgot his prescription for bananas, so I had to go back to the grocery to get that filled. He shares a banana with his dad every morning (a good way to hide his thyroid pill). I hope you had a wonderful weekend.


Hoping you're having a great weekend, please give Cosmo an extra scoop of Ice-cream from me :smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi, Cosmo...*



tikiandme said:


> Thank you, Karen! I hope you are having a great day as well. It's been so hot and incredibly muggy here lately. But today it is finally cool and nice. Cosmo is able to spend more time outside and he is really enjoying the lovely weather. He sends a big hug to his Aunt Karen!


Yes, it's nice and cool here, too! Tucker and Tonka went on a long walk, and now I'm doing fun things, like laundry!
A little too cool for the pool.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Hoping you're having a great weekend, please give Cosmo an extra scoop of Ice-cream from me :smile2:


 I hope you're having a good weekend, too. Cosmo sends his love.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Thank you, Karen! I hope you are having a great day as well. It's been so hot and incredibly muggy here lately. But today it is finally cool and nice. Cosmo is able to spend more time outside and he is really enjoying the lovely weather. He sends a big hug to his Aunt Karen!


Doesn't it feel wonderful to have the windows and doors open? Glad Cosmo is doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hugs to you and Cosmo!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Doesn't it feel wonderful to have the windows and doors open? Glad Cosmo is doing well!


 Yes, it's so nice to have some cooler, not muggy, weather! My electric bill is going to be a million dollars! I hope you and the Brinkers are having fun and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Hugs to you and Cosmo!


 Cosmo and I send hugs right back at you! I hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Yes, it's so nice to have some cooler, not muggy, weather! My electric bill is going to be a million dollars! I hope you and the Brinkers are having fun and enjoying the nice weather.


Absolutely! I swear we had two months straight of that heat and humidity!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say Hi to you and gorgeous Cosmo, hope you're all well. Please fill Cosmo's prescription with more cheese, crackers and hugs from me. Hope you're having a great weekend x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to say Hi to you and gorgeous Cosmo, hope you're all well. Please fill Cosmo's prescription with more cheese, crackers and hugs from me. Hope you're having a great weekend x


 Hi Swishy, it's so nice to hear from you. I'm refilling Cosmo's "prescription", and he sends hugs back to you. We've been keeping a low profile and trying to stay out of trouble. Last week we took Cosmo for the dreaded hour ride to his internist for a check up and blood work. I'm still waiting for the results. This boy has turned me into an obsessive mess! I worry about every little thing, but he seems to be doing pretty well. It is so thoughtful of you to check in on your nephew. He sends you his love. I hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Swishy, it's so nice to hear from you. I'm refilling Cosmo's "prescription", and he sends hugs back to you. We've been keeping a low profile and trying to stay out of trouble. Last week we took Cosmo for the dreaded hour ride to his internist for a check up and blood work. I'm still waiting for the results. This boy has turned me into an obsessive mess! I worry about every little thing, but he seems to be doing pretty well. It is so thoughtful of you to check in on your nephew. He sends you his love. I hope you had a good weekend.


I'm so glad to hear he's doing well, will keep everything crossed for good results. We must both have the "Worry Gene" I was exactly the same with Barnaby! x. :smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gene*

Stopping by to check in on Cosmo. Glad he is doing well.
You ladies aren't the only ones with the WORRY gene! 
My husband tells me I LOOK for things wrong with Tucker and Tonka. 
We all know that is not true, mothers are intuitive when there is something wrong with their fur baby.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I jinxed him. I said he was doing well, then last night he hacked few times. Same thing this morning. Not a usual "gut" cough, but more of "airway/lung" thing. Off to vet. He thinks, as do I, that he has an upper respiratory infection. Had his throat swabbed and sent to lab to find out exactly what it is. In the mean time, he's on two weeks of doxy. He's never been kenneled, doesn't hang out in large doggie crowds. He mostly sees one or two small dog friends at a time. Somewhere along the line one of those little snots was infectious. Hopefully, whatever it is will be a mild case.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that Cosmo isn't feeling well, hoping that it's just an infection that will clear up quickly. Maybe give him some nice medicinal soft bananas and Ice-cream for his throat and a special hug from me x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that Cosmo isn't feeling well, hoping that it's just an infection that will clear up quickly. Maybe give him some nice medicinal soft bananas and Ice-cream for his throat and a special hug from me x


 Thanks Swish! Medicinal bananas for Cosmo and maybe a medicinal glass (bottle?) of wine for me!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, definitely, I've had many a bottle after a stressful doggy day!. I hope that Cosmo is feeling better today x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Hope Cosmo is feeling better!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to see how Cosmo is?. Hope he's feeling better x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Checking in on Cosmo!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He's getting better. He only coughed once today, so I think we may be over the worst of it. But now we were told that one of his girlfriends, an American Bull Dog named Bunky, is sick, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> He's getting better. He only coughed once today, so I think we may be over the worst of it. But now we were told that one of his girlfriends, an American Bull Dog named Bunky, is sick, too.


So glad to hear that Cosmo is feeling better, sorry to hear about Bunky. ONE of his girlfriends, that's definitely in his genes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> He's getting better. He only coughed once today, so I think we may be over the worst of it. But now we were told that one of his girlfriends, an American Bull Dog named Bunky, is sick, too.


Hope that Bunky and Cosmo feel much better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo and Bunky*

How are Cosmo and Bunky doing?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Haven't seen Bunky lately, but Cosmo's over his infection. I finally got the paperwork from his blood work we had done in Sept. It looks like he sustained permanent kidney damage from his stroke in April, I had hoped it would be temporary. It's not so bad that he needs meds or a change in diet, just monitoring blood work, as we are already doing. Hopefully it will be a long time before it becomes a big problem. He had an episode of ataxia (drunken gait) yesterday. It lasted only about one minute and he quickly recovered and acted his normal self. Silly boy, he's going to end up putting me in "The Home".


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the kidney damage, but so glad to hear he's over the infection and feeling better. I know what you're saying they're such a worry at times!. Please give him a treat from me and tell him to stop worrying his mom (and his Auntie Nicky)! x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad Cosmo is feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, too, to hear about the permanent damage. But good to know it's not very bad, and that the infection has cleared up. Hope he continues to feel well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I have to remind myself that even though, at this point, his prognosis from the stroke remains guarded, he is still with me and doing well, all things considered. Right after his stroke, when we got him to the e-vet, his temp was 105.5 and his heart rate was 250. At 106 degrees temp, organs start to shut down. So we got him there just in time. They placed an IV catheter and cooled him down before it was too late. It might be a small victory, but we'll take it. I think he's used up at least 4 or 5 of his 9 lives.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just checking in on you and Cosmo, give him a special hug from me and Sammy


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Hollie! It's so good to hear from you. I was starting to worry a bit about you. I know you have been busy, but I haven't noticed a Sammy update lately. I hope you, your family, Sammy and the boys are all doing well. Thanks for asking about Cosmo. He's enjoying life to the fullest (in between naps). I've been discussing pedigrees with Swishy on Barnaby's Thread, how all of the dogs I've had are related to Barnaby. I had forgotten to mention that somewhere back in some of the pedigrees are Sansue dogs. So I think we may have a relation to our beloved King Sammy!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just stopping by to see how Cosmo is doing


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for asking. Cosmo is doing well lately. Last night, he and my husband (The Two Amigos) spent their time stretched out on the bed, watching a football game on TV.


----------



## Bernard (Oct 21, 2016)

I pray for both of you... You are always in my thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Thanks for asking. Cosmo is doing well lately. Last night, he and my husband (The Two Amigos) spent their time stretched out on the bed, watching a football game on TV.


You just me the biggest smile, I'm so happy that Cosmo is doing well, please give him a huge hug from me and some bananas, hope you all have a great weekend! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Cosmo is feeling better. I haven't been on here for awhile and didn't know you were going through all of this. So scary!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> You just me the biggest smile, I'm so happy that Cosmo is doing well, please give him a huge hug from me and some bananas, hope you all have a great weekend! :banana::banana::banana:


 Cosmo just finished his banana. Have a wonderful weekend, Swishy!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad to hear Cosmo is doing well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

How is sweet Cosmo doing?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Karen. Cosmo is doing okay. We got his thyroid levels tested yesterday, and I also had him started on adequan shots. He is having a bit of trouble when he goes to sit, or squats to do a bm, so the vet thought it might help. I wanted to try that before an NSAID.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I hope that the Adequan helps your sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs and kisses to Cosmo, hope you all have a great weekend filled with lots of treats and bananas!.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Cosmo is doing so well. And of course the barometer of "wellness" is the ability to enjoy a football game with your best friend!


----------



## joeyb1277 (Oct 31, 2016)

hope everything stays good!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for Sammy's birthday wishes, sending big hugs back to lovely Cosmo


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just stopped by to see how Cosmo is doing today


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo is doing okay. He's walking better, just a little weak in the rear but not wobbly. He had an upset stomach in the middle of the night, but he's better today. Thanks for asking. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad he's doing ok. Brinkley had an upset tummy last week-maybe it's a Michigan thing!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear he is doing better and is more stable on his feet! Cosmo is simply amazing as is your devotion to him. He is a very lucky guy I hope his tummy troubles don't come back...especially with the holidays near and all of those special treats I am guessing he will be getting.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear that my nephew is doing well, sorry that he had an upset tummy though, maybe a medicinal banana is in order. Have a lovely weekend together!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad that Cosmo is doing well!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Great to hear that my nephew is doing well, sorry that he had an upset tummy though, maybe a medicinal banana is in order. Have a lovely weekend together!.


 Medicinal banana peeled and ready to go!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Glad that Cosmo is doing well!


Thank you, Karen. You are one of Cosmo's special angels!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to send you multiple bananas now that you're feeling better!


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for the bananarama, Auntie Swishy!.........Cosmo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Sending hugs and kisses to Cosmo, from Tucker and Tonka!!:wink2::x


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Tiki I just got your card with the photo of Cosmo. Tell him I think he's the best looking golden around and Bailey and I send him lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cosmo is quite handsome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Cosmo is beautiful and he looked especially handsome in his Christmas picture with his snow covered face.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus seems to think that the "Woof" and the heart from Dory on the back of Lisa's card were just for him. I told him it's a long drive to Florida so they just need to be pen pals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Tucker and Tonka say hello!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker and Tonka say hello!!


 Hi Karen, Cosmo says "Hi" to Tucker and Tonka, and your whole family, and big hugs to all. Your tree is beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks! That picture is from a few years ago. We got rid of that tree, it was 30 years old when we moved to TN, 2 months ago.
Ken and I ordered a new one from QVC, 7.5 FT., skinnier model, for our smaller home. We love it!

Hugs and kisses to Cosmo!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We go a skinnier tree this year too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Merry Christmas Cosmo and family, I hope you have a wonderful time with lots of treats and surprises xxxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Merry Christmas Cosmo and family, I hope you have a wonderful time with lots of treats and surprises xxxx


Thank you. Merry Christmas to you and your family, too. Thanks again for Mr. Sock Stealer. (He must be homesick. I've tried everything and I just can't get him to eat.) Have a great holiday! Cosmo sends hugs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas Cosmo and family. Thanks for the card, we loved it!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Thank you. Merry Christmas to you and your family, too. Thanks again for Mr. Sock Stealer. (He must be homesick. I've tried everything and I just can't get him to eat.) Have a great holiday! Cosmo sends hugs.


You're very welcome, introduce him to your laundry basket, he'll soon feel at home!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by with a hi and a hug, hoping Cosmo is doing well. We miss you on dawgie chat as well!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by with a hi and a hug, hoping Cosmo is doing well. We miss you on dawgie chat as well!


Hi Swish, it's nice to hear from you. Cosmo thanks you for the hug. He's been having a lot of trouble with walking the last couple of weeks. He just doesn't seem to be getting better. I'm trying to keep him from doing too much. I guess the cold weather isn't helping much either. So basically we have just been laying low, hoping he improves....Cosmo sends hugs back to you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear that he's been having problems, keeping gorgeous Cosmo in my thoughts and prayers. I know it's so hard but try not to worry, I'm sending everything positive your way, hugs to you x


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh no! I am sorry to hear Cosmo is not doing well. I am sending positive thoughts for him as well as you. Bailey sends a sloppy golden kiss for each of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Golden hugs to Cosmo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear Cosmo is having rough time of it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending love to Cosmo and you from our home... me and Glimmer have been spending the last few nights next to the fireplace so we absolutely understand about the cold.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that Cosmo is doing a bit better today and that your weather is improving. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for our very special nephew x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fingers and paws crossed that Cosmo is feeling better. ?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I'm almost afraid I'll jinx him, but the colder it gets, the better he seems to be feeling. It's been in the single digits the last few days and he's doing really well. So I had better just shut up and quit whining.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very pleased to hear that Cosmo is doing better, please pass on an extra banana from me and lots of cuddles x

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Looks like the cold weather agrees with Cosmo.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley would be happy to share a banana with him! I'm so glad he's feeling better!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to check on Cosmo, sending hugs wrapped up with bananas!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He's hanging in there. Hope you're having a great week. Cosmo sends hugs to his Auntie Swishy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Catching up with Cosmo, hope he's doing well, I think he needs a Junior Senior Thread!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Catching up with Cosmo, hope he's doing well, I think he needs a Junior Senior Thread!


I agree! I love hearing about Cosmo


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

With the lower temps the last few days, he's doing pretty well. Thanks for checking on him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear that Cosmo is doing well! I will continue to hope for cooler weather for him


----------

